# My best shot accomplishment yet.



## SDYOTEKILLER (Sep 27, 2006)

Brother-in-law were out on a local dog town yesterday (Sat.) and had some excellent shooting. I took about 300 rounds for the .223 and 17 hmr and that was gone in about an hour and half. We were the first ones shooting on this particular town all year so they were not timid all at, we even shot some with shotguns. After all the rifle ammo was gone we pulled out the handguns. I had my Taurus 24/7 40 s&w and believe it or not I made a 110 yard shot on a PD. It was on my 9th attempt on that particular dog. I could easily tell where I was hitting due to the dust flying, which made it much easier. But I would still rank it above some of my 500+ yard shots with my .204.


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

I just picked up a 17hmr and am planning on goin to SD this summer PD shooting. any recomendations on rounds for the 17 or where to go for some good all day shooting of dogs


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you do with the dogs after you shoot them? Are there actually Trophy dogs, that you would actually get mounted


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most everone will just let them lay on the ground. Most dogs shot are so mangled that it would be hard to get it mounted.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, my cousin down in Panama hunts 'em, but says they dont taste very good. lol!


----------



## toby (Sep 27, 2007)

Trickyd12 said:


> I just picked up a 17hmr and am planning on goin to SD this summer PD shooting. any recomendations on rounds for the 17 or where to go for some good all day shooting of dogs


i have been going to south dakota for 18years prairie dog shooting and the wind always blows out there i have never seen a day that it hasnt . take some advice and leave the 17 hmr home the bullets will blow all over the place and you wont hit a thing . most shots on pd are 200 yds and farther out so you will need a good high power to take along. also i have taken hmr's out there twice just to see what they would do and when i did hit a prairie dog they just fell over. the high powers just vaporize them or cause them to do flips or summer salts 6 feet in the air. what a show. if you take the hmr out there you will be greatly disappointed thats a fact.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

*"But I would still rank it above some of my 500+ yard shots with my .204."*

At 400 yards the .204 Ruger has dropped at least 24" and drifted right or left over a foot in a 10 mph crosswind, at 500+ yards in a stiffer crosswind it would be worse.....just sayin' :2cents: :roll:


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

mhprecht said:


> *"But I would still rank it above some of my 500+ yard shots with my .204."*
> 
> At 400 yards the .204 Ruger has dropped at least 24" and drifted right or left over a foot in a 10 mph crosswind, at 500+ yards in a stiffer crosswind it would be worse.....just sayin' :2cents: :roll:


I looked at the ballistics and with a 40 gr bullet it would drop about 13 at 400 yards. Which isnt that bad.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BUT... You have a follow up shot. It's not like you have to worry about wounding an animal, or making a great shot. Id you hit them, they are dead.

500 yard shots are makeable. For he made a 110 yard pistol shot, thats unheard of. The beauty of a clip!

Congrats man!


----------

